# Paco's reincanation



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I think you're right.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

And he's just as beautiful!


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

In the last picture the water splashing around him looks like angel wings


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Love the intense, focused look in his eyes: he is a beautiful dog, too! It would be interesting to hear from you periodically as to the breed differences you notice in Paco versus Max.

One thing for certain, the love and devotion your receive from both cannot be compared ... and your love for them!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, what a great series of shots Rik. 
You will get reminded of the things Paco did through Max, and you always will, as this is how Paco will live on in both your memories & your heart. :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic shots, Max is a beautiful boy.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> It would be interesting to hear from you periodically as to the breed differences you notice in Paco versus Max.
> !


Paco was a friendly boy. Very easy. As I came home from work we cuddled together. Outside he was active. I enjoyed that.

Max is bouncing the whole day around. His energy is inexhaustible.

I also needed a watchdog. I moved from the city to the countryside. 
I work on shifts so I wanted a dog that can protect my wife if I'm not at home.

My new home 0


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful setting.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Paco loves tennis balls. Max too:grin2:


----------

